# VUDU - Disc to Digital



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyone here familiar with Vudu.com? They've got some good free movies but their Disc to Digital service is flipping sweet. The idea is that you can scan the barcode of a DVD, that you own, and it will convert it to digital copy. If you scan a standard definition dvd it will give you a standard definition digital copy for $2 or a an HDX digital copy for $5. If you scan a Blu-ray dvd it will give you an HDX digital copy for $2.

This Link will take you to a screen that tells you wether of not the digital version is available. The green bar half ways down the page gives you a place to search. Disney and Sony movies are not available.

*IF* you're having trouble scanning your DVD barcodes....(wink). Then you can search for them on this site. I've got Once Upon a Time in the West pulled up for an example. Scroll down to the HDX barcodes, click on one of the barcodes to get it on a white background and scan. If that one doesn't work go to the next one. *WARNING* do not convert Over The Top in HDX unless you want want to get hooked on watching the classics in 1080p at 24 frames per second.

PRO TIPS:
The app uses GPS to make sure you're scanning at home and not standing in DVD aisle at Walmart.
You can "convert" 100 movies a year.
There are a lot of forums out there geared for this service but the two links above are the easiest way to find what's available and the Blu-ray barcodes.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Interesting. Wish I could get it to work but it keeps saying I have to be at my billing address to scan. Its telling me that as I sit on the couch located at my billing address...


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@daniel3507 That's weird. Are you using an app on your phone or just pulling it up on the browser? I have an iPhone and use this link:

https://www.vudu.com/content/movies/d2d?start_mode=SCAN

If you are using an android you may want to check out this article to fix the accuracy of the GPS.

https://www.digitbin.com/fix-maps-wrong-location-gps/


----------

